# Ashford Spinning Wheel on Craigslist (MI)



## jmtinmi (Feb 25, 2009)

Here is a listing that I just ran across. I don't know if it is still available. Just passing on the information.

http://saginaw.craigslist.org/art/1541815074.html


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Good price, nice wheel!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

It's gone today.


----------

